# Tips on how to clean the water tank for the Drinkwell Platinum?



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have a Drinkwell Platinum water fountain for my Sarge, which he absolutely loves! I clean it regularly, but the one thing I can't ever get fully clean is the water tank - it looks like there's something green growing on the inside.. maybe algae? :\ It's not a lot and just on the edges, but it's definitely there.

I've tried using brushes, sponges, q-tips, and shaking up vinegar and water in the tank and letting it sit before rinsing.. but the green stuff is still there! Any tips?? I don't have a dishwasher, so unfortunately it would have to be by hand.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't had that problem with my Drinkwell Platinum, but I have experience in fish-keeping and to remove stubborn algae from glass or acrylic tanks, one would use a razor. Now, you can't really use a razor, but have you tried scraping it off with a knife? If the "green stuff" is right at the top, you might not be able to get at it due to the angle, but perhaps you can see if a knife would work for the stuff at the bottom or the sides.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Susan! Thanks so much for writing! 

Hmm, I wonder if I can get in there with a knife.. it's right at the bottom of the tank, which I guess makes sense since that's where the water 'sits' the most. I don't think I can fit my hand in there though, and I have teeny hands!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

In the past, I have bought a mold/mildew specific remover product for stuff growing in the bathroom shower. You could also try chlorox unless it says not to use chlorox in the instructions. I would try really hot water with the chlorox as well. Let it sit for a time. But using a scraper of some sort just like with an aquarium might also help. I've considered buying this tank, but hearing that it grows algae makes it less attractive to me.

Mylita


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

Drinkwell sells a cleaning kit on Amazon for $8:

Amazon.com: Drinkwell Pet Fountain Cleaning Kit: Pet Supplies

I've never used it (I throw mine in the dishwasher) but it could help.

Is there a reason you haven't used diluted bleach (like 10% bleach for 10 minutes)? Or Rubbing alcohol (at least 70% ethanol for 20 minutes)? As long as you wash it / shake a bunch of water in it afterwards, you'll rinse it all out.

And mylita - this fountain is awesome. My cat started drinking double the amount of water. I've had it for 3 years, & have never had mold in the tank; I throw the whole thing in the dishwasher every 2-3 months.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Mylita said:


> I've considered buying this tank, but hearing that it grows algae makes it less attractive to me.


I've had my Drinkwell Platinum now for almost four years and I've never seen any algae at all. Perhaps the OP's tap water source is particularly high in phosphates/silicates or other things that result in algae. 

To the OP: If the problem is at the bottom, that's where the hole/opening is, so it will be tough to get in there with a knife. You say you've already tried brushes...but what kind? If there's a fish/aquarium store near you, you might wander in to see if there's anything that would work. For example, I have various hard wire brushes for my tank...they have a long wire handle, which will bend into all shapes and are very flexible, so that they can get into all sorts of nook and crannies. Something like that might be of use. They only cost a few dollars...so not expensive.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Aw shoot - I had instant notifications set up for this thread and haven't gotten anything  Thank you all for your insight!!

Calyx: I actually have this cleaning set! I haven't found it too helpful though, since there are so many nooks and crannies.. I just haven't used bleach or rubbing alcohol yet because I've been afraid of not cleaning it all out. I don't have a dishwasher and my "kitchen" is so tiny it's abysmal.

Susan: Maybe the water supply is playing a part in all this. I live in DC (and in the city), which doesn't have the greatest water quality. That's a good idea to try to find other hard wire brushes - the Drinkwell set just doesn't have enough range for where the algae is. And you were right - it's right in the corners on the side where the hole/opening is, so at the base. Which I suppose makes sense since that's where water always sits, no matter how much is in the tank.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

the ph in your water must be slightly off. you could visit a pet store with fish and aquariums, BUT:

hydrogen peroxide will kill any anaerobic algae. just put it in there and let it sit overnight, then rinse it really well. the cat can drink from a water dish for one day.

and if that doesn't work: baking soda and vinegar. that will get rid of those awful burn stains on pans, i would think you would be able to get any mold, algae, slime, mildew, whatever is growing in there, out.

good luck.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

cinderflower: Thank you so much for your thoughts! For the hydrogen peroxide, should I combine it with water, or just put it in alone? Also, how much should I use?

Baking soda!! I've tried a vinegar and water solution, which hasn't done a whole lot. But I haven't tried adding baking soda!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i didn't know what one of these fountains looked like so i googled it and got: 



 for how to clean the entire fountain; and:





 for how to clean the pump.

if yours is 168 oz. then it might take a few of the large bottles of peroxide. that's just a few dollars, i don't know how far the green stuff goes up so you might not have to fill it entirely. it has to bubble, if it isn't sitting in it, it won't work.

baking soda and vinegar cleans a lot of things. i use it with ice cubes and a full sink of water to clean my garbage disposal. then i pour some clorox in it. i just wouldn't use clorox on a drinking fountain simply because i don't know what parts are involved and how well you'll be able to rinse them without using a dishwasher.

sounds like a few of you have this fountain, so, hope some of this works.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

oh wow - these videos are amazing!! thank you so much cinderflower!!! i will definitely try both of these for the tank and the pump. 

i will say though, despite the cleaning issues, i LOVE this fountain - the amount of water that sarge drinks per day has gone up significantly since i've had it. and i think he loves how the water is always cool and flowing


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

you're welcome! 

you know, after watching a couple of review videos on youtube, it made me consider buying one of these.

i also liked how the second guy used q-tips to clean instead of the special brushes the other guy was selling. although that one bottle-washer with the sponge on the end of it looks pretty handy.

it doesn't look very hard to clean. i would probably use distilled or filtered water to avoid a lime and other yucky stuff build-up.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

i would highly recommend getting one! i LOVE it, and sarge does too! he drinks tons and tons of water and loves it  i also had a petmate fountain before this one, and the drinkwell one is SIGNIFICANTLY easier to clean!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Drop in a couple denture tablets every so often, let it run for the recommended time. then dump & flush a couple of times, do let it run to flush out the tubing.


----------

